# New GTO and New to the Forum



## Bagpiper (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello everyone!

I just bought a 2006 SPice Red Metallic GTO with the factory installed ground effects package excluding the spoiler. I decided to do this after I cracked the number 2 piston in my 04 superchared Grand Prix GTP. I guess that is what I get for trying to squeeze 300 hp out of a 260 hp car.

Anyway this is actually the first dark color car that I have owned. I have always had silver or light gray. Any tips on washing and waxing to keep the clear coat scratches down?



Also open to any new tips for a new goat owner.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, you will certainly get a ton of replies on this question as everyone has their own particular washing/waxing routine. Most mid-priced to high priced waxes will give you a good shine. Smooth paste waxes I think would be the best bet for a new darker color paint job...later on if you DO see swirl marks a wax with a very slight abrasive may help smooth those out. IMO one of the best things you can do for your car's finish is to get teflon treatment for the exterior. It worked great on my last car, it was alot easier to get tar and road grease off the lower panels and wheel wells. And you had no swirl marks cuz it's basically a non-sticky clear coat on top of a clear coat. 

For in between waxing (or if you have the patience even better than wax IMO) is "Pro Honda Spray Cleaner and Polish", which is for motorcycles really. It comes in a spray can and has the consistency of wax, water, and foam (seriously). It creates a slick smooth shiny surface on almost any smooth surface, absolutely disintegrates any oil or grease or tar, SMELLS clean, it's really weird stuff. It is by FAR the best and most versatile cleaning product I've ever used on a vehicle. Try it on your rims...the stuff is great on plastics too (READ engine).


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

welcome to the party and get out and drive:lol:


----------



## CMD (Nov 13, 2005)

Let's see some pictures of the new ride. :cheers


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Welcome,
Man, I love that color. If they would have had it in 05 I would have bought it over my Torrid Red for sure.:seeya:


----------



## tap goat (Jun 15, 2006)

As for your leather seats, I recommend using Zaino leather cleaner. Some of the other forum members suggested it in a previous thread, so I ordered some to try it out and it works great! Here's their website if your interested:
www.zainostore.com.


----------

